# regarding the ddos attack message



## justinrpg (Mar 2, 2011)

after researching the term "ddos attack" and experienced them on bit torrents sites... isn't a ddos attack usually to stop an illegal website? does anybody know why FA is being attacked?... (probably explains the down time here and there as noted by http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ )

after seeing the ddos message on the FA homepage, it struck me, I really like FA... can someone tell me what is going on to clear things up???


----------



## Aden (Mar 2, 2011)

justinrpg said:


> after researching the term "ddos attack" and experienced them on bit torrents sites... isn't a ddos attack usually to stop an illegal website?


 
What? No. You'll get to wikipedia with a few keystrokes, do some research first.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 2, 2011)

justinrpg said:


> after researching the term "ddos attack" and experienced them on bit torrents sites... isn't a ddos attack usually to stop an illegal website?



The government is after Dragoneers stockpile of hidden cub porn.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 2, 2011)

All the pokeporn rotting your brain?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 2, 2011)

justinrpg said:


> can someone tell me what is going on to clear things up???



Someone decided that today is the day that they strike a vicious blow at the putrid heart of the ghastly furry community, shaking the foundations to their very core, revelling in the screams of the filthy individuals that cannot bear to live another day if it is not filled with fresh furry pornography, bathing in the sea of complaints and aggravated comments, basking in their over-inflated sense of self-importance, before grabbing another bag of Doritos and chugging another energy drink to refresh their mana reserves.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Someone decided that today is the day that they strike a vicious blow at the putrid heart of the ghastly furry community, shaking the foundations to their very core, revelling in the screams of the filthy individuals that cannot bear to live another day if it is not filled with fresh furry pornography, bathing in the sea of complaints and aggravated comments, basking in their over-inflated sense of self-importance, before grabbing another bag of *Doritos* and chugging another energy drink to refresh their mana reserves.


 
Doritos suck- Muncho-O's are better.

Honestly I don't see why everyone runs around in mass panic every time something goes wrong. By now things wrong so much you should all be used to it. It should be less "ZOMFG ITZ TEH ENDZ OV TEH WORLDZ!" and more "Oh, down again- well back to being productive and doing something with my life."


----------



## justinrpg (Mar 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> All the pokeporn rotting your brain?


enough with the teasing.. ok, i like pokeporn... SO WHAT!!! anybody on FA likes something most people don't *furry*


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Doritos suck- Muncho-O's are better.
> 
> Honestly I don't see why everyone runs around in mass panic every time something goes wrong. By now things wrong so much you should all be used to it. It should be less "ZOMFG ITZ TEH ENDZ OV TEH WORLDZ!" and more "Oh, down again- well back to being productive and doing something with my life."


 
Too much TV and Internet reporting constantly telling people to be needlessly afraid of the Internet and their own home computers.  Some people are so conditioned like this that I've seen 'em freak out, honestly believing that someone broke into their computers just because they got ED pill spam spoofing their own email addresses.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it when we get DDOS'd.

You can guarantee I submitted something before I went to bed, and it's always exciting to see how much indifference several hours of work has attracted. A DDOS extends the excitement, and it took most of the day until I found out that I had 17 views on it.


----------



## justinrpg (Mar 2, 2011)

can an admin give 'official' news???


----------



## Xegras (Mar 2, 2011)

justinrpg said:


> can an admin give 'official' news???



I'm pretty sure the "official" news was FA was under a DDOS attack and thatâ€™s it. 

Unless they hired a private investigator to find the culprits. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2011)

buy more ram


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> buy more ram



"We need more RAMs up in here!"

Quote from a belligerent, moronic individual that my husband had to deal with at his tech job. :face palm:

Let's get some more "RAMs" Clayton and fix FA!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Plague Wolfen said:


> "We need more RAMs up in here!"
> 
> Quote from a belligerent, moronic individual that my husband had to deal with at his tech job. :face palm:
> 
> Let's get some more "RAMs" Clayton and fix FA!


I am pretty sure that was a joke


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> I am pretty sure that was a joke



I'm well aware that it was dear. However the customer's statement wasn't. This is the dangerous result of morons trying to feign intelligence regarding computers.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> buy more ram


 
NEEDS MOAR COWBELL!


----------



## Alstor (Mar 2, 2011)

justinrpg said:


> can an admin give 'official' news???


 Official news.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NEEDS MOAR COWBELL!


 
And otter traps?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NEEDS MOAR COWBELL!


 
I WHIP MY COWBELL BACK AND FORTH!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Plague Wolfen said:


> I'm well aware that it was dear. However the customer's statement wasn't. This is the dangerous result of morons trying to feign intelligence regarding computers.


 
oh

reading comprehension durr

sorry x3


----------



## Xenke (Mar 2, 2011)

y dey ddos us we nu bad peepul.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

if they were trying to cut us off from porn they'd attack e621 before us. As for the downtime, FA going down for maintenance is what brought me here. Not sure if thats good or bad but I have one more way to stave off boredom. People shouldn't be so reliant on FAm use the downtime to explore what the internet has to offer for pete's sake.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> oh
> 
> reading comprehension durr
> 
> sorry x3



Think nothing of it.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 2, 2011)

Plague Wolfen said:


> And otter traps?


 Oh please. You don't need traps. The only way to really catch us is to dangle a raw fish and we'll come right towards you.

Wait shit.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> y dey ddos us we nu bad peepul.



'Cuz we ish haz animule pronz?


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Oh please. You don't need traps. The only way to really catch us is to dangle a raw fish and we'll come right towards you.
> 
> Wait shit.



Haha! We know the secret now. All of FA's problems have now been solved by unprocessed fish sticks.


----------



## Ben (Mar 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NEEDS MOAR COWBELL!


 


Xegras said:


> I WHIP MY COWBELL BACK AND FORTH!


 
You guys are so hilarious, my knees are sore red from slappin' em! Man, the comedy in here is _fierce._


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 2, 2011)

Go to ED and find out.


----------



## Ben (Mar 2, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:
			
		

> Go to ED and find out.



I wanted to post the get out frog, but I would probably get infracted for shitposting because this is a very serious forum for serious people.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 2, 2011)

Ben said:


> You guys are so hilarious, my knees are sore red from slappin' em! Man, the comedy in here is _fierce._


 
I liked your time reference better Ben. D:

What happened?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 2, 2011)

Ben is mad because he's just so much more awesome than the rest of us, we just can't see it.


----------



## Ben (Mar 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I liked your time reference better Ben. D:
> 
> What happened?


 
Oh, well if you found it funny, then I probably made the right call. Thank you so much!



			
				Xenke said:
			
		

> Ben is mad because he's just so much more awesome than the rest of us, we just can't see it.



Every time I fart, everyone around me starts clapping for the symphony my asscheeks just created.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

"We're sorry but the site that you have tried to visit is not in service at this time.
Please closeout and try again." :V

Check the twitter site for details. So far they are still looking into it.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 2, 2011)

Plague Wolfen said:


> Haha! We know the secret now. All of FA's problems have now been solved by unprocessed fish sticks.


 
That might lure the ottermods on the forums, but the main site ottermods need more than that to give in.



Spoiler: How to do so.



Fish and clam smoothies.



Spoiler: For Xaerun



And vodka.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 2, 2011)

Ben said:


> Oh, well if you found it funny, then I probably made the right call. Thank you so much!



D'aww, you're just the cutest little thing.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> That might lure the ottermods on the forums, but the main site ottermods need more than that to give in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With fish scale sprinkled on top?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "We're sorry but the site that you have tried to visit is not in service at this time.
> Please closeout and try again." :V
> 
> Check the twitter site for details. So far they are still looking into it.


 
It's p common knowledge that _"looking into it"_ means _"sitting in the recliner watching Operation Repo with a bag of Fritos"_


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's p common knowledge that _"looking into it"_ means _"sitting in the recliner watching Operation Repo with a bag of Fritos"_


 
Or We're laughing at you and your bitching from afar. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Or We're laughing at you and your bitching from afar. :V


 
AKA doing exactly what I said but add in "laughing"


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> AKA doing exactly what I said but add in "laughing"


 
I hate fritos and what the hell is "Operation Repo"?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I hate fritos and what the hell is "Operation Repo"?


 
operation repo is possibly the worst fake show on the face of the earth
its just
its absolutely fucking horrid.
IT's a "reality" show about a car repo team. we've got Ursula from The Little Mermaid, a big bald fuck in overalls and a couple other unimportant losers. Whenever they repo a vehicle they always get in smoe stupid fights
idk its stupid, here
[yt]BvrIaBFoD6c[/yt]
Starts around 2:30.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> operation repo is possibly the worst fake show on the face of the earth
> its just
> its absolutely fucking horrid.
> IT's a "reality" show about a car repo team. we've got Ursula from The Little Mermaid, a big bald fuck in overalls and a couple other unimportant losers. Whenever they repo a vehicle they always get in smoe stupid fights
> ...


 
So retardation at it's finest?


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> operation repo is possibly the worst fake show on the face of the earth
> its just
> its absolutely fucking horrid.
> IT's a "reality" show about a car repo team. we've got Ursula from The Little Mermaid, a big bald fuck in overalls and a couple other unimportant losers. Whenever they repo a vehicle they always get in smoe stupid fights
> ...


 
so much trash tv
why is this our "entertainment"
why are shows boiling down to "awful people doing awful things" or "top ten most fuck yeah police brutality videos" or "jersey trash" or "justify prison/foreign policy/torture abuse" porn
wwhy shrek is piss. why shrek is piss #italiano


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> so much trash tv
> why is this our "entertainment"
> why are shows boiling down to "awful people doing awful things" or "top ten most fuck yeah police brutality videos" or "jersey trash" or "justify prison/foreign policy/torture abuse" porn
> wwhy shrek is piss. why shrek is piss #italiano



I can only assume for the same reason that most of society decided that rather than contributing something useful to make their mark on the world, that it's better and easier to act like a retard and post it to YouTube.

Stupid ish E-Z and no hurty teh brain.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Plague Wolfen said:


> I can only assume for the same reason that most of society decided that rather than contributing something useful to make their mark on the world, that it's better and easier to act like a retard and post it to YouTube.
> 
> Stupid ish E-Z and no hurty teh brain.


 
Absolutely. Is it just me or does it seem some people are getting shallower everyday?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 2, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Absolutely. Is it just me or does it seem some people are getting shallower everyday?


 
It's not just you. Then again society in a way rewards people through  instant gratification for being shallow. Getting rewarded for things  that takes effort well that takes time. Seems quite a few people don't  have that patience. That aside back on topic I'm sure the DDOS attack is  being looked into actively. As per OP though, DDOS attacks are a also things people (some people) collectively do for their own amusement. It also can be used as a weapon to annoy or lash out at people. A good example of that is what happened recently to the Westboro Baptist Church's main website(hit by a DDOS wave).

People try to be happy that at least FA is not going completely down due to this unlike what happened to the site mentioned above. That one become unresponsive and inaccessible. You'll just have wait for the issue to be explored and cleared up.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Absolutely. Is it just me or does it seem some people are getting shallower everyday?


 
Actually in a weird way I think it's both extremes these days versus a happy medium with a few straggling idiots. You seem to have clusters of people just growing ever more shallow while others grow irritatingly over accepting. Some seem to grow ever more extreme with their hatred while others make endless excuses for stupidity to compensate for the other sides disdain. Then again that applies to a lot of things these days. Two extremes of something stuck in the idea of being right and ultimately not seeing the wrongs in their own actions and just making things worse overall.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's not just you. Then again society in a way rewards people through  instant gratification for being shallow. Getting rewarded for things  that takes effort well that takes time. Seems quite a few people don't  have that patience. That aside back on topic I'm sure the DDOS attack is  being looked into actively. As per OP though, DDOS attacks are a also things people (some people) collectively do for their own amusement. It also can be used as a weapon to annoy or lash out at people. A good example of that is what happened recently to the Westboro Baptist Church's main website(hit by a DDOS wave).
> 
> People try to be happy that at least FA is not going completely down due to this unlike what happened to the site mentioned above. That one become unresponsive and inaccessible. You'll just have wait for the issue to be explored and cleared up.


 
Agreed. At this stage at least, with enough patience, you can eventually access things on the site. DDos attacks, also known as ping attacks, are small in the grand scheme of things regarding issues here. Most ping attacks have to do with boredom and/or curiosity of a site's limits and what will take it down. A lot of people will attempt these attacks without success and no one is any wiser that the event occurred.

"Don't worry, be happy."


----------



## Pi (Mar 2, 2011)

Plague Wolfen said:


> DDos attacks, also known as ping attacks, are small in the grand scheme of things regarding issues here. Most ping attacks have to do with boredom and/or curiosity of a site's limits and what will take it down. A lot of people will attempt these attacks without success and no one is any wiser that the event occurred.


 
That's an extremely oversimplified view of things. There's multiple kinds of DDoS attack, not just "ping flood", and I can't really agree with your assertion that it's just a bored or curious user, or that a lot of people attempt them without success. Care to clarify or back up your claims?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 3, 2011)

justinrpg said:


> can an admin give 'official' news???


 A reason we didn't give official news at the time was due to the fact FA and the forums were both being DDoS'd at the same time. We have no idea of the "who", only the "how". And it was a pretty elaborate "how".


----------



## Pi (Mar 3, 2011)

Dragoneer said:


> A reason we didn't give official news at the time was due to the fact FA and the forums were both being DDoS'd at the same time. We have no idea of the "who", only the "how". And it was a pretty elaborate "how".


 
So? This isn't relevant in the slightest.

Competent sites have 'status.domain.com' hosted outside of their network, where they can throw up "We're being DDOS'd and we're working with our hosting provider to get traffic to a manageable level".

The "who" doesn't even enter into it. Why do you feel the need to point fingers? (I wouldn't be surprised, given my past experience with your organization, that you suspect (with no evidence -- entirely baseless) that I had something to do with it)

What was the "how", anyway? Do you have packet captures showing any kind of advanced attack?


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 4, 2011)

Pi said:


> So? This isn't relevant in the slightest.
> 
> Competent sites have 'status.domain.com' hosted outside of their network, where they can throw up "We're being DDOS'd and we're working with our hosting provider to get traffic to a manageable level".


 
Being as you're banned, you'll never see this, but for the record: We DO have our downtime messages hosted somewhere else, same as the forum. And that somewhere else was also being attacked. I suppose we could go so far as to have a third host, but really, at that point you're getting into a level of security that only big names like banks or something bother with. Hell, we might as well put the whole network on "the cloud" while we're at it. It'd cost an arm and a leg, but at least we'd be safe.

Look. I was with you on the whole secure code thing, but there's a point where you have to just draw a line. The only thing that was preventable here was us not getting information fast enough. At this point you're basically standing in a bombed-out shell of a building and griping that the shelves are crooked.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 4, 2011)

I love how whenever someone on FA or FAF speaks out, they get banned.


----------



## Anakarr (Oct 15, 2014)

See, what these clever DDOSing douche nuggets dont realize... Is that hosting and domain names, are a dime a dozen these days, and, they cant keep it up forever. So while they are wasting their time doing all this programming and things they think are going to stop us... We are sitting here, looking at the clock or our watches, watching entflix, creating MORE art, so when the ISP's and Hosting companies either ban the piss out of them, or bring them up on charges, we will be flodding the site with more artistic creations. Im so glad they are putting their knowledge to good use... (Sarcasm)


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Anakarr said:


> See, what these clever DDOSing douche nuggets dont realize... Is that hosting and domain names, are a dime a dozen these days, and, they cant keep it up forever. So while they are wasting their time doing all this programming and things they think are going to stop us... We are sitting here, looking at the clock or our watches, watching entflix, creating MORE art, so when the ISP's and Hosting companies either ban the piss out of them, or bring them up on charges, we will be flodding the site with more artistic creations. Im so glad they are putting their knowledge to good use... (Sarcasm)



>1 Post Count
>Necros thread from 2011


----------

